# Confused Beginner



## steve.messer84 (Oct 14, 2011)

I am trying to use a .zip apk tool live wallpaper builder that I found on XDA. When I get finished with the images and click the run.bat the command prompt tells me java was not found. I have Java installed, and even tried to reinstall. Any recommendations? Here is the link I used http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1535592


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

please show the output of:

```
java -version
```
 or

```
java -v
```
and

```
echo $PATH
```


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

he's probably using Windows, jbird (the mention of bat). Windows command line is foreign to me.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

If you're on Windows it will be

```
echo %PATH%
```
At least one of the other two should work though. You may have Java installed, but the tool may require the Java JDK rather than the standard runtime that is normally downloaded.


----------

